# Encyclopaedia Altanica



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

The Dolathi may have secrets that they are hiding, even from the Altanians, but the Altanians were still among the first to be invited to join them in their alliance, and so the Council of Magelords has sealed a tome, full of knowledge of all the races and classes of the Known Spheres, within a secret vault underground beneath the territory of the great city of Avani.  This tome is known as the Encyclopaedia Altanica.

Look ye within, and discover all the information you will need for any game using Rystil's variant Neospelljamming setting, assuming that by "any game" you mean "a game that only uses the information I put up on this thread."  If you aren't playing in my setting, feel free to read this and use whatever you want in your own, except it almost certainly won't be balanced for your setting, so you're really in a jam at this point.  You could always force the people using these variants to adopt some unfairly low point buy value, like 25.  That'll guarantee that many of their new powers will be worthless, since most of them use a lot of ability scores.  They'll still be too strong though, but oh well.  It's not my problem any more.

If you are using my setting, most likely because you're in my PbP, then feel free to use this as a storehouse of knowledge.  

And if you're some balance-monkey who wants to start up an argument, please go somewhere else; you will be ignored here.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

*The Spellfrenzied*

_"Vylaran, where are you going? I'm *this* close to a breakthrough discovery that will create a perpetual motion spelljamming engine. This will win me a nomination for the council of Magelords for sure!...Fine, walk out on me, and see if I give you any of the credit. Hmm...what the" ::BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM::_

Often the result of magical experiments gone wrong, Spellfrenzied are Altanians who gain power but lose their mind through absorbing conquered spell energy. More disturbing by far than the Spellfrenzied who are victims of their mistakes, however, are those who formulaicly repeated the disastrous experiments in order to gain this power for their own!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

*The Arcanist*

_Alyria closed her eyes and concentrated on her Sigil, tapping into the eldritch flows that brushed against her skin like ethereal zephyrs. Her eyes flashed bright blue as the Charm flew forth from her sigil, taking the form of a beautiful translucent maiden who shared certain features with her creator. Smiling reassuringly at the dweamour, the arcanist directed her to target the Rowaini Knight who stood below the terrace. _

_"But Alyria," Bobbo, her rules-savvy Dragonlord/Planeswalker/Berserker companion said, "Charm Person is a targetted spell. You can't apply your Major Sigil power to targetted spells."_

_"Oh come on!" Alyria protested, "If the Player's Handbook can use an Inflict Wounds spell as an example for Spell Turning, can't I do this? It sounds really cool!"_

_"OK fine whatever. I'm going to ride on my giant outsider dragon."_

Arcanists are the ruling class of Altania's magocracy. They are the undisputed masters of all things arcane, and they know it. Arcanists each have a Sigil that connects them to the eldritch flows of magic, as well as a powerful and flexible casting system.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

*The Marksman*

_"Oh please," the winged half-demon nymph snarled down at the lone Dolathi, "You're just an archer, and I have an epic Buckler of Exceptional Arrow Deflection. You think I can't make the Reflex save? Nothing you try even has a prayer to hit me!"_

_The Dolathi only grinned and cocked his Alvasi and gave it a twirl, firing off an Elusive Shot that seemed to miss completely. _

_"Ha? Is that all the greatest Marksman in Eldiz can offer?"_

_Then the shot spun around and struck towards the evil beauty from behind, catching her off-guard and unable to protect herself with the Buckler. She screamed as the Alvasi shot struck her in the chest, exploding in a blast of arcane energy and, worse still, mussing her dress._

_"Do you know how much that cost?"_

Marksmen trained in Eldiz are among the best in the Known Spheres, combining multiple schools of ranged combat from across different worlds. Able to fire with great speed and accuracy and make trick shots, the Marksman is an opponent to be feared, unless you have a Buckler of Exceptional Arrow Deflection and the Marksman isn't level 19 yet like the guy in the example. Then you don't have to fear him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

*The Preserver*

_The Dragonlord snarled and backed away from Vakarina cautiously, putting some space between himself and the wretched strumpet's Verdant Aura. Channeling the natural life energy of Arris out of the ground and plants and into himself, he let forth a swarm of Blood-red crystals that cut into her body and her wings, leaving them torn and useless. _

_Although her body was broken and battered, she paid this no attention, but when she was the lifeless blight that now surrounded the Dragonlord, she began to cry. Transforming her sorrow into tears of rage, she called upon her last remaining powerful to purify the Dragonlord's corrupted soul. The villain's eyes opened wide in horror and he screamed as his mind, body, and spirit were returned to a natural state, leaving a cute little brown bunny where the Valsian tyrant had been._

_Vakarina collapsed to the ground from her fatal wounds, gasping out a final benediction to Mother Arris, as the concerned bunny moved over to her and nuzzling her gently, sharing Arris's loss as the Preserver dissipated, returning her life energy to the earth._

The Preserver is an unrelenting champion of the natural world of Arris, fighting against Dragonlords, Defilers (the evil opposite version of Preservers), and unnatural creatures that hope to despoil the land. Her blade is strong, her soul is pure, and her thumb is green.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

*Nymphs, nymphs, and more nymphs*

_"I just don't understand why anyone would want to visit Seelyne. The spirits and animals of this place are all docile and uninteresting, completely incapable of surviving in anything more than this unrealistic safety bubble," Valjak muttered to Araneau._

_"Well duh," the Rowaini said with a smile, "The nymphs! Don't look now but I think there are some Anthousa over there 'absorbing sunlight.' Yummy! Besides, most Lacerta seem to love Amaranthia for its natural beauty. What makes you so bitter?"_

_The Serpent-Totemist shrugged, "What's so great about the pests? They infest this place like insects, unable to contribute seriously to society because they are so busy giggling and playing around naked in a lake, or rubbing lotions made of aloe over each other's bodies as they stroke each other gently, or sitting on a mountain peak as the winds gently blow the long hair that is the only thing covering their soft pathetic flesh, which is silky, smooth, curvy, and pert--all pointless qualities that add nothing to the creature's usefulness--utterly lacking in muscles, sinew, or tough hide or scales. And what's worse, they try to waste the time of visitors by cheerfully including them in the games, giggling and splashing them with water and inviting them to jump in and play with them, entwining them with ivy in their bower and hugging close against them, asking them to help rub aloe over their bodies and caress them tenderly. I mean, who would put up with such annoyances?"_

_"Dude," the Swashbuckler replied, "Its times like these that I remember that you Lacerta are genderless."_


----------



## Nifft (Apr 24, 2005)

So, is this setting a high-powered FR Age of Lost Empires type place, or is it a meta-snarky in character Order of the Stick kind of place, or...?

 -- N


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> So, is this setting a high-powered FR Age of Lost Empires type place, or is it a meta-snarky in character Order of the Stick kind of place, or...?
> 
> -- N



Its a high-powered NeoSpelljamming setting where all the classes are more-or-less balanced with gestalt classes, and the races are all balanced with each other and claimed to be LA 0, even though they are stronger than that (because if they all have the same LA, might as well just call that 0). As for the meta-snarky, that's just me, not my setting. I'm metasnarky


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

*Other Shards of Knowledge*

_"Are you sure the Grand Magister won't notice if we just stick all the rest of it into a jumbled mess and leave it at the end?" asked the worried Spellguardian scribe._

_"Are you kidding?" the lazy Arcanist answered, "You wrote the rest of it so terribly that there's no way anyone would read this far. Besides, a Penguin Herder showed up and asked questions in the middle of the book. That's pretty unusual. They'll probably stop at that and ponder the metaphysical significance of the penguins."_

_"If you say so...then let's just do it and get it over with."_

Vanarca[Vanarcan] (Altania [Altanian]): Magocracy, all inhabitants have innate magickal abilities
Races- Altanian
Arcanist, Spellhunter, Spellsworn, Spellsword, Spellfrenzied, Spellguardian

Xarata[Xaratu] (Lara Kai [Larakese]): Oriental flavour, legendary martial arts
Races- Larakese
Ronin, Ninja, Sohei, Wu Jen, Martial Artist, Ascetic, Samurai

Tymadeau[Tymadish] (Rowain[Rowaini]): Medieval flavour, traditionalist
Races- Rowaini, Byblan
Knight, Troubadour, Jester, Witch, Swashbuckler, Sage

Rhapsodia[Rhapt] (Sonata[Sonatan]): World controlled by music and song
Races- Melodian, Harmonian
Soulsinger, Treesinger, Bladesinger, Oathsinger, Truthsinger, Spellsinger

Kanath[Kanather] (Eldiz[Eldish]): Cosmopolitan Urban Centre, home of the Organization
Races- Dolathi, Immigrants from other Worlds
Planeswalker, Alley Stalker, Bounty Hunter, Eldritch Infiltrator, Marksman, Urban Naturalist

Chuliit[Chuliiti] (Yharaz[Yharzu]): Jungle-covered prehistoric world
Races- Lacerta, Feldori
Totemist, Animist, Shaman, Wild Mage, Soulwarden

Scandaj[Scandajian] (Nardaln[Narlse]): Norse Viking-like setting with islands and longboats
Races- Narlseman, Nibelan, Tralg 
Skald, Berserker, Raider, Wrathbringer, Mystic

Arris[Arrian] (Valthas[Valsian]): Desert world with a few lush oases
Races- Valsian, Mojiin
Dweamoreater, Preserver, Ecomancer, Avenger, Dragonlord

Amaranthia[Amaranthian] (Seelyne[Seelie]): Mystical fey realm populated solely by females
Races- Sidhe, Nymph[Naiad, Dryad, etc]
Classes- Siren, Amazon, Runemaiden. Swanmay, Votress, Enchantress, Nymph

Gyaros [Gyarive] (Praetorianus[Praetorian]): Imperial world with Roman flavour
Races- Praetor, Pleb
Gladiator, Centurion, Templar, Liberator, War Mage

Sancirce[Sancyric] (Putalis[Putal]): Superstitious world dominated by a strong church
Races- Sacra, Vildri
Zealot, Heretic, Inquisitor, Champion, Psalmist

Altanian:
+4 INT -2 WIS +4 CHA
Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill, Spellcasting Prodigy, Arcane Armour Proficiency
Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society- Meritocratic magocracy, non-discriminatory except against those with no arcane power, whom they consider inferior
Hair colours (common to rare): shades of blue (dark to light), silver, Eye colours (common to rare): blue, lavender, silver, green

Larakese:
+4 DEX +4 WIS -2 CHA
Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society- Filial piety, elders and wisdom held in esteem, otherwise by clan
Hair colours: Always black, Eye colours: brown/black

Rowaini:
+2/+0 STR M/F, +2/+0 CON M/F, -2/-0 INT M/F, +0/+2 WIS M/F, +4 CHA
Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society- Male-dominated medieval monarchy
Hair colours (common to rare): Browns, Black, Ruddy Auburn, Blonde, Eye colours (common to rare): Brown, Grey, Green, Hazel, Blue

Byblan:
-2 STR, -4 CON, +4 INT, +4 WIS, +4 CHA 
Type- Outsider, genderless, reproduces through ascension, involving studying forgotten lore
Society- Solitary, don't care much for government so tend to live with what the Rowaini decide
No hair, rubbery greyish-blue skin, large black eyes

Melodian:
-2 STR +2 DEX -2 CON +4 WIS +4 CHA
Type- Humanoid, female only, reproduces through the Song of Life ceremony 
Society- Peaceful cooperative ruled jointly by all Melodians
Hair and Eye colours tend to be vibrant, crystalline colours, statuesque, finely chiseled features

Harmonian: 
+2 STR +2 DEX +2 CON -4 WIS +4 CHA
Type- Humanoid, male only, reproduces through the Song of Life ceremony
Society- Subordinates in the Melodian cooperative
Hair and eye colours tend to be translucent and pale colours, shorter than Melodians with subtle features

Dolathi:
Physical Stats: two +2 and one -2, Mental Stats: two +2 and one -2 [floating bonuses change with the Dolathi's form, if you put the +2 and the -2 in the same stat, you get +0 in that one. Putting both +2s in the same stat yields +4 and two -2s, even though that doesn't add up]
Alternate forms [Humanoid only]
Type- Abberation[Shapeshifter], can change gender, reproduces as assumed form
Society- Confusing, evershifting hierarchy. Only the archduke's position at the top is ever stable
Appearance as assumed form

Lacerta:
+2 STR -2 DEX +2 INT +4 WIS
Natural Attacks, +3 Natural Armour, Totem Affinity, +2 Balance (tail)
Type- Monstrous Humanoid, genderless, reproduces through reincarnation
Society- Tribal, usually led by a wise elder shaman
Appear as humanoid dinosaurs, skin colours are typically greens or oranges, although red and pink are not unknown

Feldori:
+4 DEX +4 CON -2 INT -2 WIS +2 CHA (+2 to any stat from Paternal Power)
Paternal Power, Luck Affinity, +2 Balance (tail)
Type- Humanoid, female only, reproduces by absorption of foreign DNA through blood taken in by front incisors
Society- Tribal, often led by the most skilled or persuasive
Appear as catlike humanoids, green feline eyes, many possible hair colours depending on paternal DNA 

Narlseman:
+4/+2 STR M/F, +4 DEX, +2/+0 CON M/F, -4 WIS, +0/+4 CHA M/F

Type- Humanoid, male-dominated, reproduces as human

Nibelan:
+2 STR +4 CON +4 WIS -4 CHA

Type- Humanoid, male only, reproduces as human

Tralg:
+8 STR -2 DEX +4 CON -4 INT -2 WIS -4 CHA 
Type- Giant, male only, reproduces as human with a DC 25 Fort Save or the mother dies 
Society- Rudimentary society ruled by the strongest
Appear as large, often grotesque, brutes. Skin colour varies by tribe, from brown to green
Special: Unlike all other races, Tralg must take a level in Giant before taking any class levels.

Valsian:
-2 CON +4 INT +4 CHA

Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society-


Mojiin:
+4 STR -2 CON +4 WIS
Type- Dragon, reproduces through tapping into the Arrian life-force
Society-


Sidhe:
-2 STR +2 DEX -2 CON +4 INT +4 CHA
Type- Fey, female only, reproduces through the trinity ritual
Society- Nearly moneyless harmonious society, somewhat meritocraticly elitist
Appearance- Delicately beautiful, rich, colourful hair and eyes

Nymph:
(stats as type)
Type- Fey, female only, generated by Amaranthian natural energy
Society- Peaceful society of equals, based on friendship and favors
Appearance- Vibrantly beautiful, hair and eye colours depend on type

Praetor:
+4 STR -2 DEX +4 INT

Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society-

Pleb:
+2 STR +2 DEX +2 CON 

Type- Construct, crafted by Praetorian War Mages

Sacra:
+2 CON -2 INT +4 WIS +2 CHA

Type- Humanoid, female-dominant, reproduces as human

Vildri:
+4 DEX -2 CON +4 INT 

Type- Plant, reproduces asexually by budding, pollenation can lead to more genetic variation


Siren- A powerful sorceress who uses the power of her songs to bend the minds and hearts of those around her, and she is full of useful skills and information from her time spent among social circles.

Amazon- A skillful, stealthy, and mighty warrior-maiden known for using her natural surroundings to her advantage. They live in the jungles far from Seelyne

Runemaiden/Runetemptress- A mighty warrior devoted to the arcane mysteries of 

Amaranthia, she draws runes to invoke her powers, and others can use them as well

Swanmay- The warrior-maidens of Seelyne, who are known for their love of animals; they can even transform into swan form.
Votress- A holy maiden devoted to one of the fey lords, often Titania; she forswears the use of weapons and perfects her mind and body in her mistress's service

Enchantress- Often the most politically important Amaranthian, they wield many and various magicks, and are among the best magic item crafters in the Known Spheres. Each has a signature spell nexus that she carries with her wherever she goes. Unfortunately, they are rather clueless when it comes to combat.

Nymph- Not to say that Naiads, Dryads, Oreads, Haliai, Oceanids, Nereids, Meliai, Epimeliads, Daphniai, Aurai, Anthousa, Lampiads, etc cannot take other classes, but this class embodies the spirit of the nymph. Members are skillful and emphasise their ties to nature, while simultaneously gaining powers associated with the Monster Manual nymph.


----------



## gamecat (Apr 25, 2005)

Balance monkeys?

Weren't you the guy who created the thread decrying Technik4's 10-dice assassin?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

gamecat said:
			
		

> Balance monkeys?
> 
> Weren't you the guy who created the thread decrying Technik4's 10-dice assassin?



 Never said I wasn't one   But this is not the thread for that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

*The Eldritch Infiltrator*

_"Grand Inquisitor, she's telling the truth. True Seeing detects that she is not magically disguised. In fact, she doesn't have any magic on her at all, just a strong aura of Good and Law. What's more, our Zone of Truth indicates that she is not lying. She is indeed the great Champion Kiresa Vian, whom we had thought lost in the last war against the Vildri Heretics."_

_"Milady," the kneeling girl said smiling up at the Grand Inquisitor, "I live to fight in Circe's service, forever." And she stepped up to him and gently kissed the inquisitor's hand._

_"Very well then. Welcome back to civilisation, honoured Champion. You will be sent to exterminate a splinter group of Heretics hiding in the counterclockwise spherebound asteroid cluster."_

_"As you desire Grand Inquisitor, so shall I obey."_

_After she was alone, the Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator grinned and fished the Grand Inquisitor's ring out of her pocket, twirling it in her hand to examine the exquisite craftmanship._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

*The Berserker*

_"Throw another volley of fireballs at him!"_

_"Aye aye sir. On my mark...fire!"_

_A veritable horde of fiery blasts shot forth and pocked the ground, leaving the Tralg burned and broken. But he just kept coming_

_"Another!"_

_Another volley of blasts struck the creature, but he wouldn't stop, having now reached the castle's inner walls. He glared up at the commander with a look of pure hatred and then pointed to a small skull he was wearing on a chain around its neck._

_"Mean man kill Grunk's puppy!" the muscled giant bellowed, as he brought his axe down in a huge arc upon the castle's supports, cleaving through stone like butter and bringing the entire castle crumbling around him._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

*The Swashbuckler*

_"Why do these kinds of things always happen to me?" Araneau asked wryly, parrying a spear-thrust with his right rapier as he pivoted in place and struck aside a flying javelin with his right elbow, turning back to face his assailant.

"I don't know," Valjak replied, lamenting the fact that after the last combat, he could no longer call upon the power of his Serpent Totem Guardian today as he bashed aside the amazon's large axe with his maul, "Perhaps its your charming way with the ladies."

"Hey, you know, I resent that Val!  I'm a perfect gentleman.  How was I supposed to know tha these ladies didn't want me to come pet them and make them feel better?" Araneau ducked a twirling blade and came in low with the side of his own sword, knocking his opponent unconscious with a well-placed blow to the temple.

"Let me think...'Oh, I wouldn't go into the Conacian Jungle, travellers, the Amazons there are big meanies and they hate men.' 'That sounds like good advice to me, what do you think Araneau?' 'Amazons?  Woaaaaah, sweet, do they fight topless?' 'Well, sometimes yes, but you still...' 'Say no more, fair nymph, I'm sure they only need to experience some patented Rowaini-brand loving before they decide to reevaluate their opinion.  We must head to the Conacian Jungle.'  Does that about cover it?"

"Hey, you forgot the best part!  I didn't say 'We must head to the Conacian Jungle.'  I said 'OK team, its the Conacian Jungle or bust!' remember?" Araneau replied, knocking out another Amazon and leaving only a single warrior standing, clearly the most beautiful of all the Amazons.  

Unwilling to surrender, she charged at him with her spear, but he sidestepped and turned sideways, catching her by the arm and using his grip to twirl her into his arms while he knocked the spear from hers with his off-handed blade.  "So, Antiope was it?  You know I've always liked dangerous girls, and of all the Amazons here, you are certainly the br...uh...best!"

The Amazon laughed in his face as she shifted slightly in his embrace and made a quick motion, snapping the much larger man over her shoulder and onto the ground, his face splattering in the mud.  

Araneau grinned as he shrugged and admitted, "I probably deserved that."_


----------



## Frostmane (Apr 25, 2005)

*Wow!*

I -really- like your world, friend!

Is there any chance we might see the races in expanded writeups? I find the notion of the races with 'alternate  reproduction' particularly interesting. Its been done before, but you seem to have come up with really interesting new twists I'd love to know more about. I'm also interested in the other classes you listed. I look forward to learning more of your world and I salute its creator.

Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Frostmane said:
			
		

> I -really- like your world, friend!
> 
> Is there any chance we might see the races in expanded writeups? I find the notion of the races with 'alternate  reproduction' particularly interesting. Its been done before, but you seem to have come up with really interesting new twists I'd love to know more about. I'm also interested in the other classes you listed. I look forward to learning more of your world and I salute its creator.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this with us!



 Thank you very much!  I'm always appreciative of supportive messages, and so I'll tell you what's up here:

I'm running a Play by Post game set in this setting called Destiny's Tears on ENWorld(you can check out the OOC Thread http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=129524 and the Rogue's Gallery http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2195143#post2195143).  

I have this written on paper, but the papers aren't with me, so I was slowly writing things up in this thread (http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=128710&page=1&pp=40) based on the players' interests.  Then one of them got the great idea to put this on the House Rules forum to share with everybody, and so here it is.   I'll be updating this occasionally with new stuff I type in for the players, and if there's something here that any of my (1?) House Rules fans are dying to see, I will try to get to it when I have time.

Thanks, and happy adventuring!


----------



## Frostmane (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi!

I apologize if my eagerness to see the races was, well, overly-greedy. Its just ther all seem so interesting! I want to read them  Please take that as the sincerest compliment I can offer. Hmm..starting with races of your existing players, since Melody's a Dolathi, what do you have written up on them? I look forward to your future posts  And I sympathize, Lost or too-far-away gamenotes are the bane of any GM's existence.

Regards,
Frostmane.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Frostmane said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I apologize if my eagerness to see the races was, well, overly-greedy. Its just ther all seem so interesting! I want to read them  Please take that as the sincerest compliment I can offer. Hmm..starting with races of your existing players, since Melody's a Dolathi, what do you have written up on them? I look forward to your future posts  And I sympathize, Lost or too-far-away gamenotes are the bane of any GM's existence.
> 
> ...



 Hmm...for now, there isn't a file on them, but you can check out:

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2195142&postcount=44
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2195422&postcount=61
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2194915&postcount=26
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2195086&postcount=33
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2184910&postcount=84
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2184921&postcount=86

And I'm not sure if I said it in any of those, but Dolathi always have names that are insubstantial nouns, like Foresight or Deception.  You can also use Thanee's description of her abilities in the Rogue's Gallery for info


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

*The Avenger*

_Jiival Barryn felt oddly uneasy as he looked up at the menacing Mojiin that glared down at him in disdain._

_"Hello, my name is Gaarlyth Valjin," the lavender-scaled dragon said calmly, "Your brother killed my sister. Prepare to die!"_

_Jiival retreated backwards 30 feet as he stole life energy from Arris to encase the offending Mojiin in a thick layer of ectoplasm, but it didn't slow, the hardened ectoplasm melting off her like so much butter. _

_In fact, it moved forward with impossible speed until it was standing right next to him. "Jiival Barryn, you have been judged by Nemesis and found guilty. You life is now forfeit. Resist and you shall only make your death more painful." And with that she raised her glowing blade and struck off Jiival's head from his shoulders, as its expression still writhed in horror for a few moments, despite its removal from his body. "Your debt has been paid," Gaarlyth said dispassionately._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

*The Ecomancer*

_Vhalia advanced timidly towards the circle of Mojiin Preservers, glaring down at her from their great height with their sharp, reptilian eyes.

"We smell the scent of the accursed arcane magic of the Dragonlords upon you, girl." one of the Mojiin spoke, its scales blood-red and splendid in the dawn's light, "If we were like the Avengers and showed not mercy towards the evil ones, your tainted blood would we have long since spilled."

"Please," Vhalia entreated, "I'm not like the Dragonlords.  Please don't hold my race in prejudice because of the actions of those monsters.  I...I love Arris as much as you, honoured ones, and I have found a way for my people to live with her in harmony.  I wish to show it to you and yours, so that we may journey to greater understanding of Arris together."

"Smoke and mirrors!" the crimson-scaled Preserver said, "What need have we of your arcane theories.  Well we know that we can protect Arris by respecting her true children, the animals and plants, as well as the Mojiin.  Nothing more is necessary."

"I beg of you...please...at least give me a chance.  I invoke the Mother's Entreaty upon you!"

The Mojiin grumbled among themselves at that, then they turned to the red one who said, "Very well then.  We cannot refuse the Mother's Entreaty."

Vhalia took a deep breath and closed her eyes, feeling the ley lines of power that ran beneath her throughout the world, connecting nature, magic, life, though, everything.  Then she weaved the energy around her and filtered it through herself, giving back all that she was taking and more, a synergistic combination greater than the sum of its parts.  As she did so, beautiful flowers began to blossom all around her, a gentle rainbow of life that invigorated her even as she brought it forth.  Finally, she called out to the water hidden beneath the ground, ground that was now cracked and parched as quiet testimony of a long-ago Dragonlord's greed.  As she did so, the water came forth, flowing out to the surface and creating a new natural stream, one that would feed the land and help it heal.

The Red-scaled Mojiin was at first watching disinterestiedly, disdainfully sure that this was simply a Valsian trick, but then its eyes widened, and it began to smile as a small tear came to its eye.  Then it went forward on one knee and bowed towards Vhalia.  "Child of Arris, I apologise for my earlier words towards you.  I was wrong to judge you for the sins of your people.  To all of us, you shall forever more be an honourary Mojiin of family Valjin.  Now please, if you would honour our people by instructing us in this art, we would be forever in your debt." _


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2005)

Rystil, for the ease of my eyes I have formatted The Ecomancer in MS Word, fixed some of the spelling (and the Old English to American English) and then converted it to PDF. Hope you don't mind and here it is:


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Rystil, for the ease of my eyes I have formatted The Comancer in MS Word, fixed some of the spelling (and the Old English to American English) and then converted it to PDF. Hope you don't mind and here it is:



 Heehee, that's the first time I've ever heard of English referred to as "Old English."  

Old English is like this: "Gemælan ge Engliscgereorde?"

Also, you made me curious, what did I misspell (not counting the words that Americans choose to consistently misspell of course )?  I try my best not to make any spelling mistakes, so it would be good to know.

Anyways, nice work!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2005)

Guess I meant British English.

Your spelling errors (and the correction):
instantanoues (instantaneous)
Dweamour (Dweomer)
sulight (sunlight)
onr (one)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

*The Siren*

_"Yowza! When I asked Antiope to, 'Take me to your leader,' I never expected that she'd be such a hottie! What do you think Valjak?"_

_"I still fail to understand your peurile fascination with the size of other races' spheroid storage organs for nourishing fluids...or all that vulnerable exposed flesh. At least the Amazon warriors were sensible enough to fight in armour, but this one is barely wearing anything. That shift does so little to cover her that it is only drawing more attention to her unwieldy, protruding fleshy curves than if she were naked."_

_"I know, isn't it great?"_

_The two adventurers advanced towards the nymph, and Araneau swept forward with a flourish, falling to his knee and gently kissing the back of her hand._

_"I am honoured and filled with a grand sense of awe to meet such a luscious vision of loveliness as yourself, fair lady. My companion and I wished only to gaze in admiration upon your magnificence."_

_The nymph giggled, causing her skimpy outfit to shift immodestly as she pulled Araneau up into her arms and gave him a long, passionate kiss, withdrawing only after the Rowaini became short of breath, "And do you like what you see, handsome stranger?"_

_"Yes. You're real pretty," Araneau replied shocked and pleasured, with slightly less eloquence than before._

_"I'm glad." And as her hands moved to explore Araneau's body, he began to experience waves of pleasure that made his knees quake and collapse under him. "What's wrong? Is that too much for you?" _

_"No. Me feel good! More! Want more!"_

_"Oh, you want more?" She gently stroked her hand across his cheek while pushing his face up to meet his lips with hers once more. "Are you satisfied yet?" And she let him go, at which point he dropped to all fours and purred happily. "Yes, you're a good boy, aren't you my pet? Now as for your friend..."_

_Valjak cleared his throat, "Look Miss...?"_

_"Nimue."_

_"Nimue. You are clearly a formidable and capable woman, and I will not ignore that or make the mistake of treating you as an object as did my companion. Can we talk instead?"_

_"Certainly," she smiled sweetly, "And first we shall negotiate the terms of your surrender. Unless you want to have to fight to the death against your friend as he tries to tear you apart, but neither of us wants to see that, now do we?"_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

RA, get story...  Do I get a mechanical progression?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

*The Nymph*

_"And that is why you should have listened to me when I warned you against the jungle," Eidyia admonished, as she soared out of the canopy to the sound of twenty spears being tossed in unison, each of which she dodged as she zigged and zagged, revelling in the feel of the wind in her hair, despite the extra burden of carrying the added weight of the bewitched Swashbuckler in her arms.  "You're lucky that I had this Flightrune for you from Virythe.  I couldn't carry both of you you know."

"Eidyia, yes?  Eidyia, you are, as my people say, suggesting poison to the serpent.  I knew that nothing good could come of this, but somehow I always let myself get dragged into Araneau's crazy schemes."

"Ah yes, well he does seem a silly one," she giggled, "Hmm...the enchantments on him should have lessened now.  Are you feeling better?"

"Mmmph...mphiiiipmhpmyyyyy...Mphooompheeees!" the Swashbuckler in her arms replied, the response muffled as the ascent had caused his face to become firmly planted in her cleavage."

"Oh, I apologise for the discomfort.  Here, let me shift around so its easier for you to breathe."  And with that, she twisted slightly so his head popped out.  But for some reason he twisted his well, bringing his face right back to its former resting place.

"Yes," Valjak said wryly, "I would say he's pretty much back to normal."_


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, get story...  Do I get a mechanical progression?



 No, I only have the Nymph right now, but I needed to do the Siren to set up for it in the story.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

*The Amazon*

_"So what have we learned today?" Valjak asked his friend in a slightly pedantic tone, as he sat in the Wilding Helm of their small tradesman, the ship streaming through the stars.

"Sirens may be busty and willing, but they just want to make you their mind slave.  I don't think I can go for a girl who will dull my rapier wit, dazzling charm, and stunning intellect."

"Well, sometimes your excuse for an intellect does stun me., but what else?"

"Amazons are cute and good fighters, so that would seem like the perfect match, but they don't like me and don't appreciate my sexism."

"I think we're getting somewhere!"

"Yes, and most importantly, Aurai are kind, beautiful, intellegent, brave, masterful flyers, and have great personalities.  And I should always listen to them.  Isn't that right Eidyia?"

"Are we really flying *above* the sky?  This is amazing!  You're the best, Araneau!"

"Yes dear lady, I know" the Swashbuckler smiled as he put his arms around her gently, "I only wish you'd told that to those Amazons..."_


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

*The Warmage*

_Ambrosius turned to Lavinia.  "My lady," he said with as much respect as he could muster, given the situation; she was an Archon after all.  "Talos has returned, and he says that the scoundrels have unleashed a bevy of beasts in our path.  With all respect, I do not wish to risk your life on this venture, so if you would return to the ship, I will fight them alone..." Ambrosius knew full well that this would spell his death, but better to die and save the Archon than to tarnish his family's name before the Senate and the Empire.  

"Nonsense, my brave guardian," the Archon replied, "I may have trained to lead our people in an ivory tower while you were running combat drills, but that doesn't mean that I'm just a doll who needs to be protected.  I appreciate your concern, but I can take care of myself."

"My lady, I must insist.  If you died in my charge, my whole family would be ostracised."

"Did that sound like a suggestion, captain?  That's an *order*.  I won't let you die like this!  Then who would guard me on our return?"

"Yes ma'am." Ambrosius smiled and shook his head, then thought, --If I didn't know better, sometimes I think that you have another reason...--_


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2005)

Interesting stuff.  Very well done.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Interesting stuff. Very well done.



Thanks! A whole bunch more is coming soon when I get the Twin Infinities classes up


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Thanks! A whole bunch more is coming soon when I get the Twin Infinities classes up



I look forward to reading it.

If you ever do another PbP with this stuff, let me know.  I'd love to give it a try.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

*The Enchantress*

_"Tifalia, back to your studies girl!" Liasandra chided, her lovely face furrowed in a look of worry, "Why do you look look so glum?"

"Because, my cousin, I do not have my true-sister here with me.  I sent her away for her happiness, and I know it was the right thing to do...but..."
"I feel so lonely without her, and my days are boring and dreary without my constant conspirator and dearest friend.  I used to be able to finish my daily studies with enthusiasm because I knew I could share my newest magics or my bitter failure her and she would praise me and empathise with me unconditionally, and make me feel special and wonderful no matter what...All the other enchantresses get to have fun and awaken their powers on their own in a journey of discovery, but why not me?  Why do I have to stay in here all day and practise, practise, practise until I've mastered every spell known to Amaranthia and my nexus feels like it wants to explode?"

"Because, dear child, 'every other enchantress' is not the Princess Ascendant of Amaranthia.  You need to be able to protect yourself as well as make a good impression in front of the High Ladies, or you won't be able to succeed our beloved Queen when the time comes.  If you really want another Naiad, we have a whole bunch of them out there, so I can see if we can bring you another one if you like."

"She is not a pet!" Tifalia exclaimed, outraged, "And her people no animals to replace interchangeably!"

"Of course not, they are a kind and lovely folk, and you are a nice girl, so I'm sure that you will make fast friends with another one too.  Stop being so spoiled, girl."

*Upset, Tifalia waved her nexus through the air and conjured the image just as Liasandra had taught.*

"See, I got the spell right, now leave me please," Tifalia said quietly but commandingly, mulling over her feelings as she tried to think of some way to cheer herself up._


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

*The Martial Artist*

_"Watch out, the pirates are boarding!" Mireau shouted, holding his shield up to block a sabre cut from the first one to swing on board."

"Ha, let's see how their boat likes a Fireball, Erilan style!" Zarynian quipped, shooting forth a glowing orb that burst into flames in an instant, creating an explosion of heat.  

Unfortunately, most of the pirates appeared unscathed.

"Darn those dodgy pirates!  I don't think we can handle all of them."

"Stand aside, my fliends.  I wirr handre this," Wei-Han replied to the Arcanist, as he rushed forward, landing a solid kick against the first pirate as he pushed off of his foe to gain added momentum, jumping straight off of the friends' tradesman and through the intervening stretch of Wildspace into the pirates' air envelope, landing in a spot that blocked the pirates from boarding the vessel.  

Immediately, a half-circle of pirates surrounded the Martial Artist, backing him up against the side of the ship, but then he exploded into motion, making four quick and perfect strikes to four different pirates, his body in a blur of motion as they each dropped in turn.  The other pirates each took swings at him, but he ducked, dodged, twisted, sidestepped, and avoided them all, ending his deadly dance of fists just before the pirate captain.

"Wirr you sullender to us, or will I have to teach you the strength of a Ryuko master as werr?" the Larakese man asks, arching an eyebrow._


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

*The Dragonlord*

_--Soon the time will come-- Zaryl Barryn thought to himself --With that much power, I can become immortal...maybe even a god--_

_"Thank you my good friends! You have truly done well! Let me give you your reward."_

_"I will admit, finding the gem you sought was tough work, even after you pointing us to the planet and lent us that nifty crystal that acted as a compass, and we are sorely wounded from our battles, so your recompense is much needed, and we thank you for your patronage," the adventurer replied, handing the Dragonlord his prize._

_--Unlimited power!-- Zaryl thought to himself --Now I just need to complete the ritual!--_

_"Very good. Here is your well-deserved reward."_

_The Dragonlord held up his hands and shot forth a swarm of deadly crystals at the injured adventurers, flaying them to death where they stood._

_"Oh, and thanks again!" he laughed as he piled the remains in a heap and Disintegrated them--best not to leave something for the guards to find and subject to divinations._


----------



## Seeten (May 27, 2005)

*Dragonlord, Redux*

Reformatted for ease of viewing, might help others viewing Dragonlord. Might set it to PDF, too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

*The Raider*

_Boom-boom boom-boom...the drums sounded closer this time._

_"Lanja, my daughter, they are coming. Please, hide somewhere! I couldn't bear to see you taken."_

_"I will be all right Father. My Lofrein will protect us. He is a brave warrior. They will not defeat him so easily, not when he fights with me in his heart."_

_Suddenly there was a terrible crashing sound, and a dangerous looking Narlseman broke into the room, the three warriors struggling to get into a defensive formation. But he charged through them as if they are not there, slicing each of them into two pieces with a single cut of his axe for each, until he stood before Lanja's father._

_"Father! Noooooo!!!!" she shouted as her beloved father was hewn apart before her eyes. _

_The man looked around the room appraisingly before his gaze finally stopped to rest on Lanja._

_"You are the most precious thing the old fool had, aren't you my sexy new toy?" the man asked, dashing towards the girl, grabbing her chest and groping it possessively, "Very nice womanflesh. You will do."_

_"Get your hands off me!" she shouted, beating at him ineffectually with her delicate hands._

_"Ah, feisty to boot! Just how I like 'em!" he grinned, and he threw her over his back and then disappeared into the shadows, determined not to let any of his allies notice his new prize lest they decide to challenge him for it._


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2005)

Your raider looks a lot like a swashbuckler (the title in the file is labled swashbuckler)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Your raider looks a lot like a swashbuckler (the title in the file is labled swashbuckler)



 Hmm, I don't know what you're talking about --maybe you're imagining things.  You'll need somebody else who agrees to back you up before I believe you  (And since the file only had one view....)

Ok, fine, I don't like rewriting those accursed charts and so I used a class that gets the same BAB and Saves and then erased some of it.  Happy?


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm, I don't know what you're talking about --maybe you're imagining things.  You'll need somebody else who agrees to back you up before I believe you  (And since the file only had one view....)
> 
> Ok, fine, I don't like rewriting those accursed charts and so I used a class that gets the same BAB and Saves and then erased some of it.  Happy?



I am now, it's fixed 

I understand.  Typing = bad when unessessary.

Question on the swashbuckler (the real one, not that raider imposter that appeared last night).  Is he supposed to get weapon finesse automaticly?  Or does have have to get it with one of his bonus feats?  Several of his powers require it, but he doesn't get it automaticly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I am now, it's fixed
> 
> I understand.  Typing = bad when unessessary.
> 
> Question on the swashbuckler (the real one, not that raider imposter that appeared last night).  Is he supposed to get weapon finesse automaticly?  Or does have have to get it with one of his bonus feats?  Several of his powers require it, but he doesn't get it automaticly.



 Nope, if he chooses to be really dumb, he could ignore Weapon Finesse 

But he does get 4 chances to take it, so you think he'd at least pick it up at level 3 when he first gets Precise Strike.


----------



## unleashed (May 30, 2005)

*Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents*

This is a compilation of Rystil Arden's Neospelljamming Gestalt information from several threads in rtf format. I'll try to keep it updated.  

*Classes, Last Updated:* 23rd April 2007 (Previous Update: 22nd April 2007).

Added Blademaster. 

*Setting, Last Updated:* 17th September 2006 (Previous Update: 9th September 2006 ).

Praetor aging ranges corrected.

Note: If anyone has information from Rystil not from posts they think I should include (or perhaps something I may have missed), please email it to me via my profile or my email address if you already have that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

*The Gladiator*

_Julia Pulchella grinned as her eyes swept over the huge crowd that had gathered today at the Colisseum, far more than usually came to attend a gladiatorial combat.  But then, they didn't usually get to see Julia fighting against a giant beast from across the stars.  Blowing a kiss to Maximian, her High Praetorian boy-toy who was somewhere in the audience, the Low Praetorian who had become the darling of Gyaros's arenas through her style, beauty, and masterful fighting, stepped into the ring.

Shortly thereafter, the gates on the other side raised up, and a maddened hulking brute stepped into the other side of the arena, clearly weighing ten times as much as his lithe opponent.  With a roar, he charged at her with a wicked-looking enormous axe and swung towards her slender body.  Julia leapt back, avoiding the blow as it sliced into the ground, chunks of rock flying through the air from the force of the attack.  Her blood was really pumping now, and a rapturous pleasure flowed through her body, addictive bliss, greater than any she had ever found in Maximian's caresses, that kept her coming back to the ring, craving more, long after she had enough status to retire to a peaceful life.

With a beatific smile, Julia drew her Battlelance and twirled it lightly, flipping over the creature's head as she positioned herself to begin the Dragon's Fang Circle Backthrust, her soul singing passionately throughout her very essence, yearning for the thrill of the fight._


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> This is a compilation of Rystil's information from several threads in rtf format. I'll try to keep it updated.



And since I haven't said it yet on this thread--Awesome job on the compilation!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

*The Bladesinger*

_The Deathcrystal Titan lumbered forward and tried to strike at Fermata, but Forte danced between them, distracting the creature and allowing the fragile Soulsinger to get out of the way.  The angry beast turned its gaze malevolently towards the Bladesinger, but Forte sung a vibrant tenor Rousing Madrigal to bolster his strength, holding his ground against the monstrous creature's charge.

It sliced across him deeply, cutting open his chest and releasing streams of the liquid protocrystal that sustained the Harmonian, but by accepting the blow, Forte was able to slash a long gash through the creature's core.  With a protesting defiant note dying away to a staccato gurgle, the creature clutched at its heart as it collapsed, lifeless, to the ground._


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

*Planeswalker*

_"I still think this is a really bad idea," Aine pointed out to Recklessness, as he traced the pentagram onto the ground._

_"Oh, c'mon," he teased the beautiful firre gently, "What's the worst thing that could happen?" You'd just rather have me playing with your brassiere than this demonic brazier, but I say, what's the big difference?--Just a few letters is all. And with that he lit the brazier they had found in the evil-looking chest that said in Abyssal, "Ye who opens me shall doom the world." _

_With a terrible gout of hellfire and a crack of thunder, the ground began to shake until a giant monstrous creature wielding a flaming whip and thunderous sword came forth from a terrible rent in the earth. "Foolish mortal! After ten thousand years, I'm free!" it shouted in triumph, as it blasted at Recklessness with a fireball to little effect and then burned him slightly with its flaming whip, grabbing the Planeswalker with the whip and pushing him into the flames that surrounded its body, but Recklessness stayed within the flames completely unharmed._

_"Sorry there, Mr. Ten Thousand Years Guy, but if I can withstand the heat of Aine's passion, I don't think a little thing like a balor's flaming aura of utter incineration can hurt me at all," Recklessness laughed as he asked, "You wouldn't happen to be vulnerable to banishment would you?"_

_"No, fool, I gained the Native subtype during a freak accident involving a spelljamming helm and a squeaky toy. That's why they had to trap me in the brassiere..."_

_"No, that's brazier, like BRAY-zee-uhr with a long 'A' ," Aine corrects, "*This* is a brassiere."_

_"OK fine, in the BRAY-zee-uhr. Tough luck mortal," the balor finished._

_"Hate to say I told you so, but..." Aine trailed off._

_"Well, since it sounds similar, any chance we could trap you in Aine's brassiere?" Recklessness asked hopefully._

_"No, she was right, actually. It was definitely a brazier," the balor replies._

_"Awww man! Why do these sorts of things always happen to me?" Recklessness asked sheepishly._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> This is a compilation of Rystil's information from several threads in rtf format. I'll try to keep it updated.
> 
> A few minor updates today to Sidhe Faerie Form, Armour, and Materials.



 Not to mention my name is spelled correctly in the filename now too, Yippeeeee!!!


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, you got through fighting with yourself to actualy post twice.  Good job both of you!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, you got through fighting with yourself to actualy post twice.  Good job both of you!



 Technically we still managed not to get ahead of schedule--it just seems that way, but it only made up for barely making it in with the Gladiator on time, whereas we used to post bright and early on the day the posts were due


----------



## unleashed (Jun 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not to mention my name is spelled correctly in the filename now too, Yippeeeee!!!




I thought I'd fixed the name in the first place, but noticed after I posted it that I hadn't (must have posted the wrong version at the time), so I thought I'd wait until I needed to add something in before reposting it and correcting the name.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I thought I'd fixed the name in the first place, but noticed after I posted it that I hadn't (must have posted the wrong version at the time), so I thought I'd wait until I needed to add something in before reposting it and correcting the name.



 Good call


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Technically we still managed not to get ahead of schedule--it just seems that way, but it only made up for barely making it in with the Gladiator on time, whereas we used to post bright and early on the day the posts were due



*Cracks whip

Back to work then!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

*The Sage*

_The Seeker walked along the dusty dungeon corridor, seemingly unaware of anything in the world around it, holding open a dusty book and reading as it walked.

It ducked as it walked onto a miscoloured flagstone, thinking "Lifebane Poisoned Spear Trap located at coordinates 356.32 by 425.79.  Height is at 2 metres.  Bending over by approximately one third should eliminate any danger."

Suddenly a deadly-looking spear coated with a nasty-looking black ichor zoomed out of the wall just overhead, but The Seeker kept walking and reading its book, unconcerned by this event.  As it walked into a long hallway, its smooth shiny grey skin emphasised in the low torchlight from the sconces on the wall, hundreds of arrows began to shoot at it from the wall.  "Arrow traps," The Seeker thought, "225 in number.  Self-reloading with an initial arsenal of 20 arrows per trap.  Nonmagical.  With Protection from Arrows active and a Heavy Fortification effect, damage expectation: Negligible."

It walked slowly down the hall with its book, ignoring the thousands of arrows that piled up along the floor.

As The Seeker neared its goal, there was a loud crashing sound, as a huge metallic creature, vaguely shaped to resemble a massive humanoid in armour, moved forward to block its goal.  "Nivshaln Golem," The Seeker thought, "Immune to all Magic.  Virtually indestructible by weapons.  Command Word: Ghravesh."

"Ghravesh," The Seeker said quietly, not slowing its pace for an instant, and the giant monster suddenly went quiescent, allowing The Seeker to pass.  

Walking forward to the pedestal holding its prize, The Seeker turned to the stunned companion behind it and said.  "I have eliminated the traps.  Here is the prize you seek."

"Excellent!" the lady exclaimed, tossing The Seeker the bag of coins that she had promised it as she rushed to the pedestal and grabbed the ancient tome.

"Death Trap," The Seeker thought, "A synergistic bond between the tome and the pedestal.  Word of Dissolution: Inadvisible.  Consensus: Unavoidable.  Solution: Bring along a dupe."

The lady screamed in agony, reaching out to The Seeker for aid that would not come, as her body became desiccated and rotted from within, though her cries were quickly muted as her flesh decayed and rotted away, leaving only a putrid skeleton covered in light-blue hair.

"Chance of returning as a vengeful spirit, unlikely but possible," The Seeker thought, "Solution: Trap the soul."

It pulled out a black sapphire and siphoned what was left of her soul into the gem where it could not come back to haunt The Seeker, then dusted off its prize and put the book it had been reading up to this point back into its backpack.  It had a new book now._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2005)

*The Troubadour*

_"I am a wanderer.  I travel across the stars to experience the thrill of the void and the bond with each land I meet.  I doubt I have anything you want, and I wish no quarrel with you," Corinne explained to the bandits, "But I suppose you leave me no choice."

As the bandits rushed forwards, she strummed a few notes on her lute and sung a wordless threnody that echoed the beautiful emptiness of Wildspace.  Suddenly, the world dropped away beneath the bandits' feet, leaving only the starry darkness behind.  The bandits' air envelope was enough to sustain them, but they lacked means for efficient propulsion, whereas Corinne simply walked away as if nothing had happened, leaving the ragged men drifting in the blackness as she hummed a light, playful tune. _


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2005)

*The Ronin*

_"So, you are the Ronin.  In the name of the Scorpion Clan, you shall not persist," Mei-Tso accused sharply, his hand going to his sword as the man being accused continued to look in the other direction, drinking his Otya and not even deigning to turn around and face the Imperial Samurai.

"Do not draw the sword, or you will die," the seated man stated flatly, still without looking up.

"You dare insult the Emperor's chosen Samurai, lordless scoundrel?" Mei-Tso asked angrily, drawing his sword and rushing forward to close the short gap between the teo men.

As the Imperial Samurai began the downward arc of his attack, the seated man stood up and twisted around with preternatural speed, pulling out his sword and making a quick superficial cut above the eyes, spurting blood across his assailant's eyes to block his vision, followed by a brutal follow-up that the samurai could not see to block, slicing Mei-Tso in two.

"I told you not to draw the sword," the Ronin said emotionlessly, wiping his sword clean on the dead man's fine armour as he goes back to his Otya, ignoring the corpse behind him._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

*The Champion*

_"Zyldrina S'Garynth?"

"Leave me alone, you flithy Sacra scum!"

"I'm sorry...I'm not with the Inquisitors.  My name is Arinia, and I just want to be your friend."

"Bah, I don't have any friends among your kind.  You lock me up here and then say you want to be my friend?  Damn hypocrite!"

"I apologise, but from what I hear, you were involved in kidnapping villagers and using them in necromantic experiments..."

"Ahh, yes!  My thesis on enhancing bone marrow in a freshly-killed corpse to create a more powerful type of skeleton would have won me a chair at the Garynth Academy for sure!"

"Zyldrina, my sister, I am afraid for you that you can think of the slaughter of innocents in such a way.  I think you need a hug...I'm going to release your bonds--I can't believe the Inquisitors would use such things...Let's just talk, and then you can leave this place--and whatever the Inquisitors think of it, it will be on my head."

Arinia walked over and gently released Zyldrina's bonds, encompassing the Altanian in a big, gentle hug.  Zyldrina seemed to tense a bit, poised as if to strike at the other woman and throttle the life from her neck, but then thought better of it.  The door was locked on them both, and if she killed this fool, she would lose her chance to escape.  Besides, the necromancer couldn't understand why, but Arinia's hug felt oddly comforting, and she decided to release her tension and bring her arms around the Sacra instead.

"There we go," Arinia said with a smile, "See?  That wasn't so hard.  Oh, but you are injured--how awful!  How could they?"

Arinia gently laid her slender hand on Zyldrina's injuries, stroking the Altanian's skin gently, and the necromancer felt a wave of joy and bliss as the wounds simply vanished.

"That...that felt..." Zyldrina stuttered

"I know, my sister.  I know.  It is Circe's love for you, and her great hope that you may cast away the taint that is eating your soul and come and live a life full of love and happiness."

"You're saying that I could just leave behind what I have done?  I doubt it.  No goddess is that forgiving.  I besides, I still want to finish my thesis, no matter what you say."

"You could start a new thesis, but this time think of things that will help people be happy and healthy.  It feels so good to help someone else--here, take this gift," and the Champion imbued the Altanian with the ability to cast a spell of Bliss from Circe's bounty.

"What is this?" Zyldrina asked sceptically.

"Use it.  It is the power to heal a mind and fill it with joy."

"I guess I won't turn down the offer of free power," the necromancer admitted, as she used her new ability, sending bliss from her hands into Arinia, seeing the Sacra smile and give her another hug and feeling a warm feeling inside.  This was unlike anything she had ever felt before.  It made her feel so wonderful to give like this.

"See?  Doesn't it feel good to give to others, my sister?"

"Yes...I will admit it does.  How can I learn more of this?"

"Then you seek the light of redemption?"

"I...I guess so."

"Oh, how joyous!" Arinia said, grabbing Zyldrina in a big hug, "Stay in my arms with me, my sister, and Circe will shine her love into your heart.

Slowly but inexorably, the Altanian's hair began to grow pink, as her heart filled with joy and her mind and body were redeemed, as Zyldrina became a loving Sacra, all thought of evil necromantic experiments washed away and replaced with compassion for those who were suffering.

"I love you Sister," Zyldrina whispered gently, giving Arinia a kiss.

"I know, my darling sister," Arinia replied fondly, glad that good had triumphed over evil once again._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

*The Shaman*

_"Who dares awaken Vailaos, Elder Spirit of Fire?" a voice boomed from the ineffable flame.

"It is I, Rvysa, Shaman of the Laaort Tribe."

"Fool! Those of the Laaort Tribe have long sought to control me, but none has tried yet that has not been burnt into nothing more than ashes!"

"Lani," Rvysa whispered to her Guardian Spirit, "When you taught me the summoning ritual for Vailaos, you told me you had summoned him before."

"Sure," Alaniranisa replied, "I did summon him, Vysa, but y'know, I had to join your ancestor spirits somehow or another, right? You should have checked--I was burned to ashes. Joking aside, I know you can handle it."

"Hmm...no wonder you are so young for an ancestor spirit...some guardian you are!"

"Well, we can actually alter our age to whatever we think best represents us. For me, it was when I died. Right about your age. My Guardian Spirit had just taught me the summoning ritual for Vailaos, and...well...I was always a little bit cocky, so I tried it before I was ready."

"Oh great," Rvysa grimaced, turning back to face the angry fire spirit, "Maybe I should have chosen something less dangerous as a Guardian, like maybe a nice quiet deer spirit."

"Awww, come on Vysa--what would be the fun it that?" Alaniranisa replied.

"I suppose you're right," Rvysa thought with a smile._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Note: If anyone has information from Rystil not from posts they think I should include, please email it to me via my profile or email address if you already have that.




Unleashed are you still working on your zip document?  If so I think we should have a talk about combining our efforts.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 4, 2005)

Sure am, any info you'd like to add.   

I'm already partway through formatting Rystil's classes, but wasn't going to post them until Rystil did the few remaining ones, so I'd only have to post it once (looks like there's no rush   ).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sure am, any info you'd like to add.
> 
> I'm already partway through formatting Rystil's classes, but wasn't going to post them until Rystil did the few remaining ones, so I'd only have to post it once (looks like there's no rush   ).



  Looks like you both may have been working on the same thing then


----------



## unleashed (Jul 4, 2005)

Here's what I've done. I wouldn't necessarily count them as completely finished yet as I need to give them all a good check over.

Edit: Pretty much finished now, added in BS's extra tables (thanks for those BS).

Edit: Attachment moved to my compilation post  near the top of this page. .


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Here's what I've done. I wouldn't necessarily count them as completely finished yet as I need to give them all a good check over.





Yeah, we should have talked some time ago... 

Here's the tables for all the classes, and I mean every table. (Spells Known, Flurry Damage, Unarmed damage for being bigger or smaller...  Every table the class would/should need.  There also all formatted in the same format as the SRD.)

Please note to make every table look correct that some of the tables do not begin at the top of the page.  (Down and to right.)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, we should have talked some time ago...
> 
> Here's the tables for all the classes, and I mean every table. (Spells Known, Flurry Damage, Unarmed damage for being bigger or smaller...  Every table the class would/should need.  There also all formatted in the same format as the SRD.)
> 
> Please note to make every table look correct that some of the tables do not begin at the top of the page.  (Down and to right.)




Noticed you've missed 2 classes (marksman and preserver), also the classes with flurry have the wrong flurry bonuses (you've just taken monk 3/4 BAB flurry listings, when they have a full BAB). Also the sage just has the wizard special abilities and not their own.

I've now added all the extra tables to my own, and edited them where required (thanks for those BS, saves me a little work). They are now reposted above and are pretty much complete unless anyone spots an error.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Sweet!  You guys rock!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Noticed you've missed 2 classes (marksman and preserver), also the classes with flurry have the wrong flurry bonuses (you've just taken monk 3/4 BAB flurry listings, when they have a full BAB). Also the sage just has the wizard special abilities and not their own.




Oops, bound to happen but I blame the editor for not even really looking into them...   

I see you didn't use all the tables so I will probably steal from you to make that a reality.


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sweet!  You guys rock!



Tricked me again! Rats . . . 

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

p.s. good job Unleashed and BS!!!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Tricked me again! Rats . . .
> 
> Keia



 Well, I have everything except the ability descriptions written for both classes.  The Notepads are open on my desktop...its only a matter of time


----------



## unleashed (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oops, bound to happen but I blame the editor for not even really looking into them...
> 
> I see you didn't use all the tables so I will probably steal from you to make that a reality.




You may have missed my updates as I got a bit ahead of myself and posted that I had already posted the updates before I actually did (as there's only been 1 view since I reposted).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> You may have missed my updates as I got a bit ahead of myself and posted that I had already posted the updates before I actually did (as there's only been 1 view since I reposted).



Most excellent!  So you went and replaced all the old graphs didn't you?


----------



## unleashed (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Most excellent!  So you went and replaced all the old graphs didn't you?




We are the unleashed. Your unique table sections will added to our own. Resistance is futile.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> We are the unleashed. Your unique table sections will added to our own. Resistance is futile.




*Shrugs* sounds good to me.   Of course I won't have anything to work on at work tomorrow...


----------



## Sravoff (Jul 5, 2005)

What sort of world are these classes for? I looked at the shaman because I need some sort of shamanic class for my shaman plains ogres but the Shaman here had bazillions of spells! What is that for?

Thanks

-Sravoff


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Sravoff said:
			
		

> What sort of world are these classes for? I looked at the shaman because I need some sort of shamanic class for my shaman plains ogres but the Shaman here had bazillions of spells! What is that for?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -Sravoff



 I think I put that info in the first post   No worries, its for a Neospelljamming gestalt setting--everything here is more powerful than the base classes by a good measure


----------



## Sravoff (Jul 5, 2005)

Oh, okay. That makes sense, sorry for the interuption.

-Sravoff


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Noticed you've missed 2 classes (marksman and preserverr)...




I asked in your OOC thread the other day but go no reply, its okay it probably became quickly lost in it, but do you need me to do the other two tables or not?


----------



## unleashed (Jul 10, 2005)

I did them myself the day I reposted the classes in rtf, as what I did initially was just make all of Rystil's text into formatted tables.

What I added from your tables was the flurry (corrected of course   ), unarmed damage, AC, and speed columns, the unarmed damage size variant tables, and the text under the tables with the superscript numbers which explain parts of the spell tables (saved me quite a bit of typing as I didn't type much doing the initial tables).

Maybe that's a bit clearer than my borg reference.  

(message completely edited for clarity  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 27, 2005)

*The Animist*

_Witty story showcasing the class to be added shortly_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 27, 2005)

BS grasps in shock…

_Evil DM from beyond rolls fortitude save…_

BS falls over dead.  Dead of shock at the age of 28 cause RA managed to post another class…


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

Bumping so that newer users can get a look at this.


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2005)

Diplomatic Immunity is recruiting one more if anyone reading this is interested in actualy trying to play a game run under Rystil


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 2, 2005)

yeah, yeah, two signed up and I just finished reading through all of this


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> yeah, yeah, two signed up and I just finished reading through all of this



 You can still get on board for Blossoming Strife, if you like


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*The Liberator*

_Some day, I will write the witty story for the Animist.  On that day, I will hopefully write the Liberator too._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> _Some day, I will write the witty story for the Animist.  On that day, I will hopefully write the Liberator too._



 The quality of your work is sort of slipping there RA.   (Maybe its time to look for a ghost writer.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The quality of your work is sort of slipping there RA.   (Maybe its time to look for a ghost writer.  )



 You mean you don't like the Liberator class, or is it just that I didn't put up a little story?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You mean you don't like the Liberator class, or is it just that I didn't put up a little story?



 Actually I haven’t looked at the class but I’m sure like the rest the mechanics are awesome. 

It was more of the lack of story.  I figured you could get a lackey to do it for you while you keeping spitting out the various class mechanics.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

I take it a Liberator can NOT be lawful?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I take it a Liberator can NOT be lawful?



 Oops, looks like I forgot the Code of Conduct 

Edit: All fixed!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oops, looks like I forgot the Code of Conduct



 I guess it’s a good think I said the mechanics were awesome and not flawless, huh?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

*The Witch*

*Witty anecdote will appear when the others do.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2005)

Since the thread hasn't been bumped in a while I might as well do that, as well as note that I've updated the compilation documents again.

Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2005)

Ooooo, this thread has a shiny new category...  I wonder how that happened.


----------



## unleashed (May 10, 2006)

Well, since I had to update one of the compilation documents due to the database crash, I thought I might as well bump the thread while I was here.  

Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents


----------



## Bront (May 10, 2006)

FYI, the Spelljammer Wikipidia entry which is quite usefull in background spelljammer information.

Also of note, is the Spelljammer: Beyond the Moons, a site that is officialy allowed by Wizards to print and update Spelljammer material.


----------



## Bront (May 10, 2006)

[sblock=Flavor stories]
[sblock=Witch]"How was I supposed to know the window was trapped?" Araneau said, holding his shoulder, the wound on it festering and oozing green.  "Ouch!  Careful there."

Melisande smiled softly as she pushed and prodded the wound, much to Araneau's dismay.  "Perhaps you shouldn't have been gawking at the ladies in waiting through it," she said as she spread a salve over the wound.  "Here, drink this."

The swashbuckler's nose turned when he saw the vile brown ichor before him, but he tilted his head back and swallowed as best he could.  Through sheer force of will, he kept down the rancid brew.  "Blah, can't you make something that tastes good?"

"Why of course I can," the witch replied with a smirk, "but I made that especially for you."[/sblock]
[sblock=Liberator]Camilla, serial 235T692, snuck quietly through the halls.  Sensing the guards as they passed, she was able to dodge them easily.

Finding the one guard sleeping was a stroke of luck.  She quickly knocked him out, and grabbed his keys.  She snuck down the hall, and began to open up the cells one by one.

"You're free now, there's nothing to fear," the Pleb called into the chamber.  "You need not fight against your will."

Julia called back from within her cell “I will not take freedom from you Pleb.” [/sblock]
[sblock=Anamist]Jarkav stood in the tree, whisker twitching in the wind.  There was a pest about, one that toyed with the fey that had settled in his corner of the woods. The Lacerta could smell the scent in his tiger form, it neared, and he prepared to pounce.

Jarkav leaped from the tree as the object of his stalk swung through the trees.  As his paws shifted to hands, he grabbed the vine, drawing a dagger and cutting it.  The two landed, Jarkev with the grace of a cat, and quickly he pounced on his prey, pinning it down with his feet.

"Ouch, that hurt!" cried Araneau.  "What's guy got to do to sneak a peak and the nymphs?"[/sblock]Approved by Rystil long ago.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (May 10, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Flavor stories, approved by Rystil long ago.



And included in the classes in the class compilation document...also long ago.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 27, 2006)

Excellent job! Very helpful!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

Skald!


```
The Skald

BAB               Fort    Ref    Will    Special                                 Spells Per Day          Spells Known
+1                +2      +2     +2      Skald's Battlecry, Skaldic Lore            2                       4     
                                         Countercry, Cry of Courage +1
                                         Illiteracy, Rapt Ardour   
+2                +3      +3     +3      Shout of the Master                        3/0                     5/2   
+3                +3      +3     +3      Stoke Passion                              3/1                     6/3     
+4                +4      +4     +4      Ardour 2/day                               3/2/0                   6/3/2    
+5                +4      +4     +4      Invincible Ardour                          3/3/1                   6/4/3   
+6/+1             +5      +5     +5      Elicit Emotion                             3/3/2                   6/4/3     
+7/+2             +5      +5     +5      Cry of Courage +2                          3/3/2/0                 6/4/4/2     
+8/+3             +6      +6     +6      Ardour 3/day                               3/3/3/1                 6/4/4/3   
+9/+4             +6      +6     +6      Call to Greatness                          3/3/3/2                 6/4/4/3    
+10/+5            +7      +7     +7      Hero's Ardour                              3/3/3/2/0               6/4/4/4/2      
+11/+6/+1         +7      +7     +7      Inspire Ardour                             3/3/3/3/1               6/4/4/4/3    
+12/+7/+2         +8      +8     +8      Ardour 4/day                               3/3/3/3/2               6/4/4/4/3   
+13/+8/+3         +8      +8     +8      Insurmountable Ardour                      3/3/3/3/2/0             6/4/4/4/4/2    
+14/+9/+4         +9      +9     +9      Cry of Courage +3                          4/3/3/3/3/1             6/4/4/4/4/3   
+15/+10/+5        +9      +9     +9      Chant of Heroes                            4/4/3/3/3/2             6/4/4/4/4/3     
+16/+11/+6/+1     +10     +10    +10     Ardour 5/day                               4/4/4/3/3/2/0           6/5/4/4/4/4/2   
+17/+12/+7/+2     +10     +10    +10     Incite Emotional Surge, Tireless Ardour    4/4/4/4/3/3/1           6/5/5/4/4/4/3     
+18/+13/+8/+3     +11     +11    +11     Inspire Ardour, Mass                       4/4/4/4/4/3/2           6/5/5/5/4/4/3     
+19/+14/+9/+4     +11     +11    +11     Stoke Courage +4,                          4/4/4/4/4/4/3           6/5/5/5/5/4/4    
+20/+15/+10/+5    +12     +12    +12     Empyreal Ardour, Ardour 6/day              4/4/4/4/4/4/4           6/5/5/5/5/5/4     
                                         
Hit Dice: d10

Skills: 6+Int modifier, use the Bard skill list + Handle Animal, Intimidate,
Ride, Survival, and Swim.

Weapons/Armour: All martial weapons, light and medium armour.

Spells: As Bard, including the ability to ignore ASF in light armour

Rapt Ardour (Ex): A Skald can enter a state of Ardour. In a fit of Ardour, a skald 
temporarily gains a +4 to Strength and Charisma and a +2 morale bonus on Will saves, 
but she takes a -2 penalty to AC. At the end of the Ardour, she becomes fatigued.
It is impossible to stoke up one's Ardour while in a fit of Euphoria, though Ardour
and Rage can mix. 
 
Skald's Battlecry: As Bardic Music except for that the Skald is not able to extend 
the effect through concentration and so always has a 5 round (or 10 with Lingering 
Cry) duration.  Cries with similar names to Bard songs are the same as those songs.

Countercry: As Countersong

Cry of Courage: As Inspire Courage

Skaldic Lore: As Bardic Lore

Illiteracy: As the Barbarian ability

Shout of the Master: As Inspire Competence

Stoke Passion: As a standard action, a Skald in Ardour can expend a use of Skald's
Battlecry to stoke the passions of her allies to new heights, or ignite the fiery 
emotions stirring within her breast to create something truly spectacular.  Even if 
a single target has multiple effects and/or multiple Skald allies, only one use of 
Stoke Passion can effect the same target at any one time.  
Choose one of the following effects--

*If the target is under the effect of a Warcry, increase all morale bonuses granted 
by +1

*If the target is under the effect of Rage, Euphoria, Ardour, or any similar effect,
choose one of those effects.  All bonuses granted increase by +1, except stat bonuses,
which increase by +2.

*If you are using this ability on yourself and you are currently affected by both a
Skald's Battlecry and Ardour at the same time, end both effects and expend another
daily use of Ardour to gain a unique effect.  If you have access to a higher Ardour, 
you may choose to gain a lower effect by using a different Warcry.  While under the
effects of these Ardours, you count as being under the effect of both a Warcry and
Ardour, so you cannot use either on yourself.

-Rapt Ardour (or higher) + Cry of Courage = Kyrivale's Ardour
+4 Dex, +4 Cha, Gain One Extra Attack on Full Attack,
Grow wings that grant Fly Speed of double base land speed

-Hero's Ardour (or higher) + Call to Greatness = Jotun's Ardour
+8 Strength, +4 Con, -2 Dex, +4 enhancement bonus to Natural Armour, 
DR 10/Nivshaln, Grow to Size Large or Huge (your choice)

-Empyreal Ardour + Chant of Heroes = Ragnarok's Ardour  
+6 to all stats, no death from HP damage until end of Ardour,
DR 20/Epic, SR 10+class level, Divine Bonus equal to your Cha bonus to AC 

Invincible Ardour: While in Ardour, a Skald can shrug off some of her wounds as if 
they were nothing.  Every time she is struck while in Ardour, the Skald ignores an
amount of damage equal to her Charisma bonus for a number of rounds equal to her 
Skald level divided by 4 (rounded down).  At the end of this time, the damage applies
as normal.

Elicit Emotion: The Skald is a master of emotions and can provoke any emotion she 
chooses in others.  With a use of her Skald's Battlecry (though it need not be done
with a Battlecry), a Skald can infuse any one target who witnesses her perform with any 
emotion of her choice against a target of her choice.  This ability doesn't work when
the target is distracted, perhaps due to combat.  The target receives a saving throw
(DC 10 + 1/2 Skald level + Cha bonus) to resist this effect.  Otherwise, the effect 
lasts 1 hour per Skald level

Call to Greatness: As Inspire Greatness

Hero's Ardour: The bonuses from Ardour increase to +6 and +3, respectively.

Inspire Ardour: The Skald can spend a Skald's Battlecry to inspire a fit of Ardour
in a single ally.  This is the basic Rapt Ardour with none of the other benefits.

Insurmountable Ardour: The Skald's Ardour is ingrained so deeply in her psyche and
her soul that there is room for nothing else.  While in Ardour, the Skald is immune 
to all other emotional, charm, and morale effects unless she chooses to embrace the
effect.

Chant of Heroes: As Inspire Heroics

Incite Emotional Surge: As Elicit Emotion, except that the Skald can target one
creature per Skald level per Battlecry use spent (multiple uses can be spent on a
single attempt to affect many targets) OR the Skald can target a single creature
and increase the duration to one day per Skald level per Battlecry use spent (again,
multiple uses can be spent to gain a longer duration).

Inspire Ardour, Mass: As Inspire Ardour, except it can affect up to one target per
3 Skald levels

Empyreal Ardour: The bonuses from Ardour increase to +8 and +4, respectively.
```


----------



## unleashed (Feb 17, 2007)

Okay, Skald added to the Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

And Dweomereater!


```
The Dweomereater

BAB             Fort    Ref     Will    Special                           Spell Points          Spells Prepared	
+0              +0      +2      +2      Steal Dweomer, Dweomer Pool       2			3/1
+1              +0      +3      +3      Consume Dweomer, Energy Oversurge 3		        4/2
+2              +1      +3      +3      Steal Mental Formula              6                     4/3/0
+3              +1      +4      +4      Multiple Theft                    9                     4/3/2
+3              +1      +4      +4      Drain Item                        13                    4/3/3/0
+4              +2      +5      +5      Selective Theft                   19                    4/3/3/2
+5              +2      +5      +5                                        26                    4/4/3/3/0
+6/+1           +2      +6      +6      Diffuse Dweomer                   35                    4/4/3/3/2
+6/+1           +3      +6      +6      Siphoned Casting                  45                    4/4/4/3/3/0
+7/+2           +3      +7      +7      Diffusive Soul                    58                    4/4/4/3/3/2
+8/+3           +3      +7      +7      Steal Thought                     70                    4/4/4/4/3/3/0
+9/+4           +4      +8      +8      Co-opt Dweomer                    83                    4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+9/+4           +4      +8      +8      Discharge Dweomer                 96                    4/4/4/4/4/3/3/0
+10/+5          +4      +9      +9      Rewrite Thought                   109                   4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+11/+6/+1       +5      +9      +9      Dweomersustained                  122                   4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/0
+12/+7/+2       +5      +10     +10     Dweomershield                     134                   4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+12/+7/+2       +5      +10     +10     Effusive Soul                     147                   4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/0
+13/+8/+3       +6      +11     +11                                       160                   4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+14/+9/+4       +6      +11     +11     Dweomervortex                     173                   4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3
+15/+10/+5      +6      +12     +12     Dweomerheart                      186                   4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4

Hit Dice: d6

Skills: 6 + Int bonus, Skill List = all PH skills except Handle Animal, Heal, Ride, and Survival

Weapon and Armour Proficiencies: As Rogue.  However, despite proficiency, Light Armour still 
causes Arcane Spell Failure

Spellcasting: A dweomereater casts spells which are drawn from the list of arcane spells that she has learned, 
as do wizards except that she stores the knowledge of arcane spells by scribing them in tattoos upon her body.  
She can prepare a number of spells per day listed above, casting them in any combination using her Spell Points 
(refer to the XPH or the spell point system in UA for more on Spell Points).  Bearing the cost of 
power within herself can be physically taxing.  Using up half of her spellpoints causes her to become fatigued, 
and using up three-quarters causes her to become exhausted.  As usual for Spell Points, a Dweomereater can cast 
3 cantrips for free each day and then they begin to cost 1 spell point each.  Int is the casting stat for the
Dweomereater, like Wizards.

Steal Dweomer: Just as Dragonlords siphon energy from the land, a Dweomereater can drain spell energy from others.
She may do so in two ways--first, she can spend a standard action and make a touch attack to siphon energy.  Second, 
whenever she strikes an opponent who is unaware or denied their Dex bonus to AC for any reason, she can channel this
ability into her melee attacks, siphoning energy with every successful attack.  The amount of energy she can siphon 
is equal to her Dweomereater level.  If a Dweomereater chooses (for instance, she may choose this when the opponent 
has no spell energy), she can instead deal nonlethal damage equal to 1d6 per two points of energy that would have 
been siphoned.  When a Dweomereater siphons energy, the result depends on what sort of spellcaster she has 
victimised.  For a spellcaster who prepares spell slots (like a Wizard), she steals a single spell slot of any level 
less than or equal to the highest level spell that could be cast with the number of spell points she can usually 
siphon (so a level 5 Dweomereater can Steal Dweomer a 3rd-level spell or lower).  The caster loses a random prepared 
spell of that level, and the Dweomereater gains the ability to use that spell during the next 1d6 rounds (or do 
something else with it, see other abilities) or else it dissipates harmlessly.  For a spontaneous caster with slots, 
the same thing occurs except that the Dweomereater gains a random spell known from the victim's list of that level 
and the victim can still cast that spell in any other slot of the same level, obviously.  For a spell point caster 
victim, the same thing occurs except that the Dweomereater steals a number of spell points up to her usual number and 
gains the ability to cast a random spell of any chosen level that is pumped up to cost that number of spell points or 
the victim caster's maximum number of spell points to spend, whichever is lower.  In any case, if the Dweomereater 
casts the spell, it functions in all cases as if it had been cast by the victim from whom it was stolen (this means 
that a 1st-level Dweomereater who steals a Magic Missile of a 9th-level Wizard can use it within the next 1d6 rounds 
and shoot 5 missiles).

Dweomer Pool: As a full-round action, a Dweomereater can add a currently-stolen dweomer into her Dweomer Pool before
it dissipates.  It remains there indefinitely until she removes it or casts it.  However, to cast it, she must make
a caster level check as if using a scroll.  Failure means the spell is lost from the Dweomer Pool without effect.
A Dweomereater may have one spell in her Dweomer Pool per class level.

Consume Dweomer: As a standard action, a Dweomereater can consume a currently-stolen dweomer before it dissipates.
She regains a number of Spell Points equal to half the spell's cost (or equivalent cost for spell slots) rounded
down.

Energy Oversurge: A Dweomereater who uses Consume Dweomer may gain spell points in excess of her normal allotment,
to a maximum of 1.5x her usual spell point maximum (rounded down).  When this occurs, she loses 1 spell point every
ten minutes until she is at her normal maximum or lower.  Also, if she is targeted with a Dispel Magic while in an
Energy Oversurge, she loses 1d6 spell points per level of the Dispelling effect (or half that if she makes a Will 
save).

Steal Mental Formula: Perhaps even deadlier to the spontaneous caster, the Dweomereater can steal the magical
formulae for a spontaneous caster's known or prepared spell.  She uses her normal Steal Dweomer ability, but instead
of gaining any slots or spell points, she gains the stolen spell as a new spell prepared for 24 hours and the victim 
loses the spell known or prepared until the next time they rest for eight hours.  Additionally, she may spend a 
full round to convert a currently-stolen dweomer into a spell prepared as if she had stolen the mental formula.  If 
she is interrupted during this time and fails a concentration check, the spell is instead lost.

Multiple Theft: Instead of stealing only one spell, the Dweomereater may instead choose to steal multiple spells that
add up to her spell point total.

Drain Item: The Dweomereater can drain power from a staff, wand, potion, or scroll.  By consuming two charges and
spending a full-round action, she can gain the item's spell (or a random spell from the item in the case of a staff) 
as if she had used Steal Dweomer.  She can also expend four charges to gain back a number of spell points equal to
the amount it would take to cast the highest-level spell stored in the item.

Selective Theft: If the Dweomereater is particularly sure that a victim has a certain spell, she can attempt a 
Spellcraft check, DC 15 + spell level.  A success indicates that she steals that specific spell (or nothing
happens if the victim doesn't actually have the spell).  A failure means the spell stolen is random, as usual.

Diffuse Dweomer: The Dweomereater can diffuse extant dweomers by touch.  As a standard action, if she touches the
source of a single extant dweomer, she can make an attempt to dispel it, as Dispel Magic.

Siphoned Casting: A desperate Dweomereater can attempt to cast a spell by draining energy from local magical
sources.  She must spend a full-round action (or the spell's casting time, if greater) and choose a spell.  Any 
target within line of effect and in Close range who can cast spells is targeted, except the Dweomereater if she 
chooses not to be affected.  Every target (Except the Dweomereater if she includes herself) must make a Will Save, 
DC 15 + Dweomereater's Charisma bonus.  Failure means that they donate a single spell point or 1st-level spell slot to 
the casting of the spell--if they have neither of those things left, they suffer 1d6 nonlethal damage that cannot be
recovered until they next recovers spells.  If she manages to siphon enough energy, the spell succeeds.  Otherwise,
the energy is discharged within the Dweomereater violently and she suffers 1d6 nonlethal damage per point that she
drained.  If she gets more energy than she needs, she can just spend them on the spell (though of course more than her 
usual limit is wasted to no effect).    

Diffusive Soul: The Dweomereater automatically diffuses magic sent towards her.  She gains SR 10 + class level against
all spells except her own (though she can lower for other people's harmless spells as normal).

Steal Thought: When draining spells from a spellcasting victim who is out of spells, the Dweomereater can choose to
instead drain memories.  She can't convert the memories into energy, so instead they are dissipated harmlessly.  A
victim who has lost all memories and drained again is reduced to animal Intelligence, which may mean she cannot cast
spells any more, though she may be trained to reprepare them.  Dweomereaters who enjoy this ability will sometimes 
keep the resulting victims as loyal pets and spell batteries.  The victim receives a saving throw (DC 16 + the 
Dweomereater's Charisma bonus) to ignore this effect.  The memories can be restored by Psychic Chirurgery.

Co-opt Dweomer: When using Diffuse Dweomer, the Dweomereater may instead choose to immediately shift the spell onto
herself, if she is a valid target.  All other aspects of the spell (including remaining duration) remain the same.

Discharge Dweomer: When using Steal Dweomer, the Dweomereater can choose to spend an Immediate action at that instant 
to discharge the spell on herself, her victim, or the point of contact between them.

Rewrite Thought: A Steal Thought, but the Dweomereater can replace the memories with memories of her own invention.
The victim may experience cognitive dissonance if the new memory seems shoddy or doesn't fit well with the real ones.
The DC to resist also increases to 10 + 1/2 class level + Charisma bonus.   

Dweomersustained: As long as she retains a state of Energy Oversurge, a Dweomereater can convert the dissipating 
energy to sustain herself.  Time spent in Energy Oversurge no longer counts towards becoming tired, hungry, or
thirsty.  If she can stay in perpetual Energy Oversurge, she need never rest (except to prepare different spells), 
eat, or drink.  

Dweomershield: The Dweomereater can choose to convert any amount of hit point damage from any attack into spell
point damage instead.

Effusive Soul: The Dweomereater can use Co-opt or Discharge when she successfully resists a spell with Diffusive
Soul.  If she chooses to discharge the dweomer, she can select any new valid target for the spell.

Dweomervortex: A DWeomereater in a state of Energy Oversurge can spend her remaining excess energy to unleash a
whirling maelstrom of unstable magic.  All dweomers except those on the Dweomereater's person that she chooses 
are affected.  The Dweomereater makes a dispel check against each dweomer and magic item.  The dweomer's target
or the magic item's holder takes 1d6 damage per level of the dweomer (or per level of highest spell required to 
make the item) and the spell is dispelled (or the item suppressed for 1d4 rounds).  The maximum damage is 50d6.
A successful Will save DC 20 + Dweomereater's Charisma bonus reduces the damage to half.  If she is not in a state 
of Energy Oversurge, she can still unleash a Dweomervortex, but the cost is 1/4 of the Dweomereater's total maximum 
spell points, the damage is capped at 30d6, the dispel check is capped at +20, and a successful Will save negates 
the damage.

Dweomerheart: A Dweomereater in a state of Energy Oversurge can enter an enhanced state called 'Dweomerheart'.
Whenever she casts a spell, she pays the minimum spell point cost for that spell.  However, the spell
has the effect as if she had paid the absolute maximum possible for her level.  She can use up to 2 points of
metamagic for no cost, and any greater effect costs 2 less than usual.  Her Spell Resistance increases by 5, and
she gains Damage Reduction 20/Magic.  Also, any magic weapon that strikes her must withstand a dispel check as
if from Greater Dispel Magic cast by the Dweomereater or else be rendered non-magical for 1d4 rounds.  When
Dweomerheart ends, the Dweomereater's spell points are set to 0.
```


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

Okay, Dweomereater added to the Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

And Samurai!


```
The Samurai

BAB               Fort    Ref    Will    Special  
+1                +2      +0     +0      Bonus Feat, Honour's Blow,
                                         Aura of Honour 
+2                +3      +0     +0      Bonus Feat
+3                +3      +1     +1      Invincible Resolve
+4                +4      +1     +1      Bonus Feat
+5                +4      +1     +1      Insurmountable Yu
+6/+1             +5      +2     +2      Bonus Feat
+7/+2             +5      +2     +2      Stand Still
+8/+3             +6      +2     +2      Bonus Feat
+9/+4             +6      +3     +3      Ancestral Armour
+10/+5            +7      +3     +3      Bonus Feat
+11/+6/+1         +7      +3     +3      High Samurai 
+12/+7/+2         +8      +4     +4      Bonus Feat
+13/+8/+3         +8      +4     +4      Unbreakable Vow
+14/+9/+4         +9      +4     +4      Bonus Feat
+15/+10/+5        +9      +5     +5      
+16/+11/+6/+1     +10     +5     +5      Bonus Feat
+17/+12/+7/+2     +10     +5     +5      Strike of Perfect Clarity
+18/+13/+8/+3     +11     +6     +6      Bonus Feat
+19/+14/+9/+4     +11     +6     +6      
+20/+15/+10/+5    +12     +6     +6      Bonus Feat

Hit Dice: d10

Skills: 2+Int modifier, use the Paladin skills plus Climb, Intimidate, Jump, and Swim

Bonus Feats: The Samurai may take any fighter bonus feats

Samurai's Code: A Samurai's honour comes from following her code.  Every Samurai
gains honour from acts of honour and losing it for dishonourable acts.  A Samurai 
follows at least the seven virtues of Gi, Yu, Jin, Rei, Shin, Meiyo, and Chugi (and 
may also add Ko, Chi, and/or Tei based on the strictness of her local code).  She can 
collect Honour Points in each of the seven categories up to her 
Samurai level + 3.  Particularly remarkable acts may result in gaining a special 
Bushido Point (similar to an action point).  A Samurai who grossly violates her code 
loses all class abilities except for the Bonus Feats.  Generally, the only way to 
redeem herself is through seppuku, which results in her choice of a +10 bonus to all 
categories of honour or negating any one transgression, no matter how large.  A 
Samurai's lot in the afterlife depends upon her average honour score after she dies.  
Abandoning the code completely obviously results in the loss of all honour and the 
inability to replace it.  However, an Ex-Samurai / Ronin can replace all her honour 
scores with a number of phantom honour points equal to her Charisma bonus (still 
capped as usual) through force of will alone.  Of course, when she dies, this effect 
ends and she is treated in the afterlife as she would be, probably with maximally 
negative values in all her honour categories.  A Samurai must be Lawful. 

Honour's Blow: The Samurai can strike with the power of her convictions, a number of
times per day equal to her Chugi Points / 5 (rounded up).  The attack adds the 
Samurai's Gi Points to hit (to a maximum of her Wisdom bonus) and her Meiyo Points
to damage.  If she misses, she loses one Meiyo Point.  If she uses this ability on
an obviously inferior opponent, she loses two Yu Points.  If she uses this ability
for a dishonourable purpose, she loses all her Gi points.

Aura of Honour: A Samurai has an aura about her that lends weight to her words and
can even affect animals and beasts.  She receives a bonus to Bluff equal to 
her Shin points / 2, Diplomacy equal to her Jin points / 2, Gather Information
equal to her Jin points / 4, Handle Animal equal to her Jin points / 4, and 
Intimidate equal to her Meiyo points / 2.  If she uses these abilities to deceive,
she loses 2 points of Shin.  If she uses them for a dishonourable purpose, she loses
all her Gi points.  Other losses may apply as appropriate.

Invincible Resolve: The Samurai's mind and body are as one, and her will is 
strengthened by her belief.  She may add half her Chugi points to her Will saves (to 
a maximum of her Charisma bonus) and half her Gi points to her Fort saves (to a maximum 
of her Wisdom bonus).  If she has at least 11 Chugi points and Gi points, she can
complete ignore the effect of a Fortitude or Will save on a successful save (as Mettle).

Insurmountable Yu: The Samurai's bravery in the face of even certain death is 
legendary.  She may add half her Yu points as a bonus to saves against Fear.  If her
Jin points are at least 8, she can also grant a bonus equal to half her Jin points to 
all allies within 30 feet, to a maximum of her Charisma bonus.  If her Yu points are at 
least 16, she is utterly immune to all Fear.

Stand Still: If she is not flat-footed or otherwise unable to react, a Samurai may
consciously choose to stand staunch in the face of an effect that requires a Reflex
save.  If so, she may make a Yu check (like a skill check, but use Yu points instead
of ranks and use Wisdom as the key skill, with a +2 synergy from Concentration if 
applicable) in place of a Reflex save.  If the effect was not instantaneous (and 
sometimes even if it was if it has lasting effects), the Samurai may automatically
fail by doing so.  Examples include Wall spells that allow a Reflex save to move away,
falling rocks that stay down after they fell, etc.  If the Samurai also has 12 points
of both Jin and Rei, a successful check negates the effect as if she had Evasion.  If
she has at least 22 points of both Jin and Rei, even a failed check (unless it is an
auto-failure as above) results in half damage (if applicable).     

Ancestral Armour: Because of the respect and honour brought to them by her actions,
the Samurai's ancestors take particular interest in protecting her from harm.  A 
number of times per day equal to her Rei score, she can ignore an amount of damage
from a damaging attack equal to her Meiyo score (to a max of her Wisdom bonus).  An
attack that is reduced to 0 damage simply misses, which may also negate its secondary
effect, much like DR.

High Samurai: If the Samurai has at least 10 points in each honour and 13 points in 
Meiyo, she becomes a High Samurai.  In addition to the increased status, she trains to 
mastery at mounted combat.  She can take 10 on Ride checks even when threatend and she 
either gains the Mounted Combat feat or gains an additional use per round if she already 
has it.  Samurai gain additional status increases at other points in honour, but this
is the only increase that also comes with a special ability. 

Unbreakable Vow: The Samurai never breaks her word, and she gains power from her vow.
She draws her blade and holds it straight, swearing the vow as a full-round action.
While pursuing the vow, she gains a morale bonus to Attacks, Damage, Skill Checks, and
Ability Checks equal to her Shin points / 4.  If she fails to fulfill her vow, she
loses 4 points of Shin.

Strike of Perfect Clarity: The Samurai lives in the moment.  Every instant could be the
moment to strike.  As an Immediate Action, she can make a melee attack at her highest 
attack bonus for every 80 points of honour.  She can do this a number of times per day
equal to her Meiyo bonus / 5.
```


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

Okay, Samurai added to the Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

Unleashed--edit!  Samurai needs to say Wisdom Bonus in Ancestral Armour, not Wisdom Score.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 20, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Unleashed--edit!  Samurai needs to say Wisdom Bonus in Ancestral Armour, not Wisdom Score.



Will do. Also should the Samurai have fighter, paladin, or some other weapon and armour proficiencies? I gave it fighter by default as you didn't list anything.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Will do. Also should the Samurai have fighter, paladin, or some other weapon and armour proficiencies? I gave it fighter by default as you didn't list anything.



 Oh, damn--they have some other armour proficiency.  They aren't proficient with normal heavy armour or tower shields, but they get the rest, plus those Oriental Adventures armours (all types).  A Samurai running around in full plate seems...weird.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 20, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, damn--they have some other armour proficiency.  They aren't proficient with normal heavy armour or tower shields, but they get the rest, plus those Oriental Adventures armours (all types).  A Samurai running around in full plate seems...weird.



Okay samurai fixed and reposted as follows.

*Weapons and Armour Proficiencies:* All simple and martial weapons, light, medium, and all Oriental Adventures armour, and shields (except tower shields).

*Ancestral Armour:* Because of the respect and honour brought to them by her actions, the Samurai's ancestors take particular interest in protecting her from harm.  A number of times per day equal to her Rei score, she can ignore an amount of damage from a damaging attack equal to her Meiyo score (to a max of her Wisdom bonus).  An attack that is reduced to 0 damage simply misses, which may also negate its secondary effect, much like DR.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Heretic!


```
The Heretic

BAB             Fort    Ref     Will    Special                              Spells/Day	
+0              +2      +2      +2      Emulate the Divine,Trapfinding       3/1+1        
                                        Sneak Attack +1d6, Turn/Rebuke Mimicry                                      
+1              +3      +3      +3      Evasion                              4/2+1                                      
+2              +3      +3      +3      Sneak Attack +2d6, Emulate Aura      4/2+1/1+1
+3              +4      +4      +4      Uncanny Dodge                        5/3+1/2+1
+3              +4      +4      +4      Sneak Attack +3d6, Slippery Mind     5/3+1/2+1/1+1
+4              +5      +5      +5      Insidious Mind                       5/3+1/3+1/2+1
+5              +5      +5      +5      Sneak Attack +4d6                    6/4+1/3+1/2+1/1+1
+6/+1           +6      +6      +6      Imp Uncny Ddg, Divine Misdirection   6/4+1/3+1/3+1/2+1
+6/+1           +6      +6      +6      Sneak Attack +5d6                    6/4+1/4+1/3+1/2+1/1+1
+7/+2           +7      +7      +7      Improved Evasion                     6/4+1/4+1/3+1/3+1/2+1
+8/+3           +7      +7      +7      Sneak Attack +6d6                    6/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1/2+1/1+1
+9/+4           +8      +8      +8      Skill Mastery                        6/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1/3+1/2+1
+9/+4           +8      +8      +8      Sneak Attack +7d6                    6/5+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1/2+1/1+1
+10/+5          +9      +9      +9      Deny the Divine                      6/5+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1/3+1/2+1
+11/+6/+1       +9      +9      +9      Sneak Attack +8d6                    6/5+1/5+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1/2+1/1+1
+12/+7/+2       +10     +10     +10                                          6/5+1/5+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1/3+1/2+1
+12/+7/+2       +10     +10     +10     Sneak Attack +9d6                    6/5+1/5+1/5+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1/2+1/1+1
+13/+8/+3       +11     +11     +11     Divine Dissolution                   6/5+1/5+1/5+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1/3+1/2+1
+14/+9/+4       +11     +11     +11     Sneak Attack +10d6                   6/5+1/5+1/5+1/5+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1/3+1
+15/+10/+5      +12     +12     +12     Anathema Sever                       6/5+1/5+1/5+1/5+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/4+1/4+1

Hit Dice: d8

Weapons and Armour: Proficient with Rogue weapons, Light Armour, and Shields

Skills: 8 + Int bonus.  Heretics have all PH skills as class skills except Handle Animal, 
Ride, Survival, and Knowledge (though Heretics do have Knowledge [Local], [Arcana], [History],
[Nature], [Religion], and [The Planes]

Spellcasting: A Heretic casts divine spells, usually selecting from the Cleric spell list.  She
also usually has access to two domains, much like a Cleric.  Heretics can change their spellcasting
slightly to help blend in and hide.  The Heretic uses Charisma to cast spells.   

Emulate the Divine: In an eight-hour ritual, a Heretic can change her domains to a set of two 
coherent domains (so not Good and Evil at the same time, for instance) for their attempted 
impersonation.  If attempting to impersonate a class that casts like a Druid, the Heretic 
loses access to the Cleric spell list and domains but gains access to the Druid spell list.  In this
case, the extra domain spells per day are lost.  The Heretic must choose an alignment (which can be
any alignment of her choice, without regard to her actual alignment), and she can't cast any spells
opposed to the alignment she chooses.

Turn/Rebuke Mimicry: The Heretic gains 3 + Charisma Bonus Turn or Rebuke attempts, but the checks
automatically fail.  When she gains Emulate Aura, if she chooses a Good aura, the Turn attempts
can succeed, and if she chooses an Evil aura, the Rebuke attempts can succeed, both by virtue
of incredible mimicry granting the ability to channel divine energies.  However, she still cannot 
destroy or command undead in this way. 

Emulate Aura: For the purposes of Divination spells, your Aura is the same as the alignment you
select when using Emulate the Divine, much as if you were a Cleric of a Deity with the alignment 
you selected. 

Insidious Mind: When the Heretic makes a save against an effect that requires a Will Save, she
may choose to mask any indication that she made the save, leaving impotent vestiges of the magic
in existence to convince the caster that she is actually affected. 

Divine Misdirection: Whenever targeted by a Divine Divination effect, if the effect's caster 
does not succeed at a Caster Level check DC 10 + Heretic's Level, the Heretic can choose to
misdirect the results as Misdirection

Deny the Divine: The Heretic has gained supernatural power to deny Divine magic through her
unceasing determination.  She gains Spell Resistance 11 + Heretic level, but only against
Divine magic.

Divine Dissolution: The Heretic has mastered the unravelling of Divine magics.  She gains a
+4 bonus to Dispel checks against Divine spells (but not magic items)

Anathema Sever: The Heretic has gained the ability to sever the link that connects a Divine
caster and her deity or Divine source, at least temporarily.  On a successful Sneak Attack,
she may choose to sacrifice the extra d6 damage to instead cut the Divine caster off from
her Divine power for 1 round (no save), preventing the victim from casting spells, turning
undead, etc.  If she uses Anathema Sever on a Coup de Grace instead, she can sacrifice all
damage from the attack, after which the victim must make a Will Save (DC 10 + Damage that
would have been dealt from the Coup de Grace).  If the victim fails, she loses all Divine
powers forever.  They cannot be restored by any means short of a Miracle.
```


----------



## unleashed (Mar 23, 2007)

Okay, Heretic added to the Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents.

I put the knowledge skils they don't get in the list, rather than saying they don't get knowledge except for the ones they do. 

Also added that they don't get tower shields.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2007)

Blademaster!

[SBLOCK=Blademaster]
	
	



```
The Blademaster

BAB               Fort    Ref    Will    Special  
+1                +2      +2     +0      Bonus Feat, Weapon Focus(Mastered Blade),
                                         Mastered Blade
+2                +3      +3     +0      Bonus Feat
+3                +3      +3     +1      Weapon Specialisation(Mastered Blade)
+4                +4      +4     +1      Bonus Feat
+5                +4      +4     +1      Flurry of Blades, Improved Critical(Mastered Blade)
+6/+1             +5      +5     +2      Bonus Feat
+7/+2             +5      +5     +2      Greater Weapon Focus(Mastered Blade)
+8/+3             +6      +6     +2      Bonus Feat, Melee Weapon Mastery(All Blades)
+9/+4             +6      +6     +3      Blademaster's Edge(Mastered Blade)
+10/+5            +7      +7     +3      Bonus Feat
+11/+6/+1         +7      +7     +3      Greater Weapon Specialisation(Mastered Blade)
+12/+7/+2         +8      +8     +4      Bonus Feat
+13/+8/+3         +8      +8     +4      Superior Critical(Mastered Blade)
+14/+9/+4         +9      +9     +4      Bonus Feat
+15/+10/+5        +9      +9     +5      Greater Flurry of Blades, Augmented Critical(Mastered Blade)
+16/+11/+6/+1     +10     +10    +5      Bonus Feat
+17/+12/+7/+2     +10     +10    +5      Weapon Supremacy(Mastered Blade)
+18/+13/+8/+3     +11     +11    +6      Bonus Feat, Mercurial Barrage
+19/+14/+9/+4     +11     +11    +6      Eternal Flurry of Blades
+20/+15/+10/+5    +12     +12    +6      Bonus Feat, Blade Apotheosis

Hit Dice: d8

Proficient with all martial weapons, light armour, and shields

Skills: 2+Int modifier, Blademasters use the Fighter skill list, plus Balance, Concentration,
Escape Artist, Perform(Dance/Bladework performances only), Profession, Tumble, and Use Rope

Bonus Feats: The Blademaster may take any fighter bonus feats

Specific Feats: The Blademaster gains this feat even if she does not meet its prerequisites.
References to "Mastered Blade" mean that the feat applies to the Mastered Blade and other
weapons of identical type, unless otherwise stated.

Mastered Blade: The Blademaster's primary Legendary Item is always her blade itself, often 
achieved through a Heartstone in the pommel or the like.  When advancing her Legendary Item,
she receives a 50% discount in the XP cost to advance her Mastered Blade on Blademaster
levels, and her Mastered Blade's limits are calculated as her Blademaster Level + 2 or her
character level, whichever is higher.  If the Mastered Blade is ever destroyed, the 
Blademaster loses XP equal to the cost she has paid to advance it (which cancels out the 50%
discount).  At 5th-level and higher, if she chooses to gain an additional Legendary Item 
that is also a weapon of the same type, this also counts as a Mastered Blade and receives
the benefits thereof.   

Flurry of Blades: As the Monk's Flurry of Blows, but with the Mastered Blade and other weapons
of the same type

Blademaster's Edge: In the hands of a Blademaster, her chosen weapon is incredibly potent.
Increase its base damage dice as if the weapon was once step larger.  Because the gain
is far more substantial from 1d8 to 2d6 than 1d6 to 1d8, Blademasters often choose weapons 
that deal 1d8. 

Superior Critical: As Improved Critical, and it stacks with both Improved Critical and Keen.
Thus, the maximum threat range possible is 9-20/x2 or 17-20/x4.  No further effects may bring 
this any lower.

Greater Flurry of Blades: As Flurry of Blades, but take a -4 penalty to gain two additional
attacks.

Augmented Critical:  The Blademaster can perform extremely devastating blade techniques with
a well-placed strike.  On a Natural 20, increase the critical multiplier with the chosen 
weapon by 1.  This ability is further enhanced by Improved and Superior Critical to apply on
a Natural 18, 19, or 20, and with Keen, it applies on a 17 or higher.  It cannot be enhanced
further.  Note that for a Keen rapier, this can lead to the rather complex result of
1-8: x1, 9-16: x2, 17-20/x3.

Mercurial Barrage:  Before rolling confirmation on a critical threat, the Blademaster may
choose to instead make an additional attack that does not apply Strength-based or 
precision-based damage.  Of course, this second attack may itself be a critical threat and
lead to a third attack or simply a critical, as the Blademaster chooses.  In general, this
works best against opponents which are immune to critical hits and worst against opponents
with heavy DR.  A common strategy for Blademasters of weapons with high critical ranges is
to activate Mercurial Barrage if they hit the range for x2 but not the range for x3.  

Eternal Flurry of Blades:  In exchange for a -6 penalty, as part of a full attack action, 
the Blademaster can initiate an Eternal Flurry of Blades.  She continues making iterative 
attacks, each with a -5 penalty for cumulative iterative attacks, until she misses her 
target.  Failed confirmation rolls or activations of Mercurial Barrage do not count against
her.

Blade Apotheosis: The 20th-level Blademaster has become one with her blade to a supernatural
level of perfection.  With a successful Concentration check (DC 20) as a move action, she can 
enter a state of Blade Apotheosis.  During her Blade Apotheosis, all weapon rolls with her 
Mastered Blade (only the Mastered Blade itself--not other weapons of the same type) are always
maximum.  Additionally, she gains perfect control of her movements.  Rolls of 1 are not 
treated differently from normal rolls and will not result in critical fumbles, automatic 
failures, or telescoping rolls of any sort.  Finally, her weapon acts as an extension of her
body, fending off attacks from every direction without effort.  She gains a Dodge bonus to
AC equal to her Wisdom bonus as long as the weapon is in her hands.  This bonus is not lost
even when denied Dex bonus to AC.  Additionally, as an Immediate action, she can negate a
successful attack against her by a bladed weapon or negate a critical hit from any weapon 
(in which case it becomes a regular hit).   
When her Blade Apotheosis ends, she is fatigued.  She cannot enter Blade Apotheosis if 
Fatigued or Exhausted.  Otherwise, there is no limit on the number of times she can use it 
per day.
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Apr 23, 2007)

Added Blademaster to the compilation document.


----------

